
The Chainlink Fraud Exposed - wslh
https://chainlink.docsend.com/view/nfrvnyuuzrf2d5va
======
hodl11
Hmm. Didn't know there are such researches in the crypto space. Well done Zeus

------
redneck3
Quite interesting research. Wondering why Chainlink are not dicussing it or
disproving the issues pointed out.

